# Favourite All-time Mac Quad!



## katred (Feb 9, 2011)

OK, so Mac have been putting out quads forever and I thought it would be fun to find out people's favourites of all time.

  	Personally, I find it REALLY hard to resist quads. I love the way they work together, the fact that I can just pack a couple of them and travel, knowing that I have the tools to create a variety of looks... What can I say?

  	I do have an enormous soft spot for the two quads from Naturally Eccentric, especially the first quad I ever bought:

  	Free To Be Quad
  	Smut- grey/ black with red sparkle (permanent)
  	Crochet- neutral matte light brown
  	Sensibility- shimmery light pink (I still can't find a perfect match for it)
  	Free to Be- greyish green matte (I have no idea why they used this same name for a coral shadow later on)

  	In retrospect, I realise that the colours are kind of difficult to work with- they require a bit of work to build up, so that they don't look faded. But I still love those colours and I still find that I get compliments on my makeup when I wear them. That Free to Be (as opposed to the current FTB) was an amazing colour and I would love to see Mac reissue it (under another name of course)...

  	Other than that one, I adore the Cult of Cherry quads (big surprise, since this is my favourite collection ever).

  	So what are yours?


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 9, 2011)

My favorite Mac quad is also my first quad, Photo Realism. It's perfection to me. Every shade works. It's pigmented and buttery smooth. They can be soft or intense and there are so many cheek/lip combos that can be done with them.   I have a few Mac quads, but my collection isn't extensive. When I started wearing make up it was mostly just lipglass and it took some time before I thought I was even skilled enough to properly apply shadow. I have Colour 4, Tone: Grey, Leopard Luxe, Burmese Beauty and 2 from Tartan Tale : 6 Twists of Tartan and 6 Beauties Play It Cool.  Fortunately, I love them all but PR is just the best.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 9, 2011)

My favorite quad is  Diana Eyes 2.  It was my first MAC quad and i brought it with a gift card my cousin gave me.  The Diana Ross collection was overall hotness, so I am glad I got something from the collection, even though I wasn't buying dept. store shadows at the time.  

  	The quad makes for the perfect smoky eye and its just an overall great color quad.  Two of the colors we've see all the time and the other two were so beautiful its a shame MAC has not made them return. Here's a breakdown:

  	Showstopper:  It always pops up. I'm sure its a favorite of many.  I wonder if its going to show up again anytime in '11
  	Shroom:  need I say more?
  	Flipside: This color was a beautiful warm medium yellow gold with a bit of bronze in it. 
  	Dance Mix:  A deep coral orange melon.  I've never seen MAC put anything out since. It was a beautiful matte.  

  	I like the Leopard Luxe quad too.  That is the 2nd quad I've ever owned.  I like making my own quads.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't yet own any quads, believe it or not! I'm planning to get CUTiE from Quite Cute as my first when it comes out in April, if I can save enough for it  And it will be my favourite!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 9, 2011)

My favorite quad of all time is Leopard Luxe! Love the colors so much!! That was the only quad that interested me when Fabulous Felines collection came out.


----------



## Modmom (Feb 9, 2011)

I still love Photorealism.  Its what I go to if I really want my blue eyes to pop.  It has never let me down.


----------



## cutemiauw (Feb 10, 2011)

Color wise, I love the Spring Color Forecast Quad 3. Unfortunately, the darkest purple just didn't apply very well. So I'd have to say Leopard Luxe quad


----------



## geeko (Feb 10, 2011)

I would have liked the quad from Cham pale, but as i've already own 2 of the colors in that quad, i didn't buy it....

  	Judging by how often i use quads, I think my favourite would probably be the tempting eyes quad (Cult of Cherry) and burmese  beauty quad


----------



## mrsjonessoda (Feb 10, 2011)

My favorite quad was the Pandomonium Quad!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 11, 2011)

^Ditto. Pandemonium ftw! I also really like the Fafi 1 Quad.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 11, 2011)

I actually only own ONE quad. The Hello Kitty Too Dolly quad, so I guess I'd have to say that's my favorite..... but I hope to buy some more soon so I can have a new favorite!


----------



## Chester (Feb 12, 2011)

I only own 4 pre-made palettes - 2 quads and 2 Tartan Tale palettes. My fav by faaaaaar is the Color 4 Quad from Spring Color Forecast last year. The colors work so well, the texture is very smooth on all four eye shadows and I can go from day to night and back with just this quad.

  	Chester


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2011)

my favourite quad has to be spiced chocolate from cult of cherry. all the colours are so pigmented, easy to work with and just super for using all year around! coming in at a close second is the photo realism quad - super pretty greens and you can easily mix the quad up for day or night  loves it!

  	this year i am looking forward to the quite cute quad. i feel like that could be a new favourite!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Feb 22, 2011)

Pandamonium all the way.  My overall favorite MAC quad.  Just the perfect amount of smoky and bright.  I really wish they'd repromote Cloudbound and Up at Dawn sometime.  They're just perfect.

  	Fafi Eyes 1 is my standby for quick and polished.


----------



## StarrySim (Feb 26, 2011)

I own many MAC quads (from 2009 and on), and my fave one is the Colour 3 quad.  Other ones that I really love are Shadowy lady and Notoriety.  I always look forward to new quads, but I hate the non-standard sized ones.


----------



## PinkBasset (Feb 27, 2011)

I really like Photorealism, Burmese Beauty and Lucky Tom quads. I hate Colour 3 quad, and it is so weird because in general I love purples. I don't know what's the matter with that particular quad. I have quite a lot of Mac quads, but for some reason I don't use them very often. I have to start using them more because there are some nice colours there.


----------



## sinergy (Feb 28, 2011)

Another vote for Pandemonium!!! One of the first quads I was fortunate to pick up and had to be one of the best. i went thru that whole quad too quickly =(  and i absolutely loved the Fafi 1 quad also. I'd wear those shadows with super bright pink lips, loved it..one of the first ones i ever bought was Well Plumed..Well plumed-espresso-courage-shroom. i really loved the cohesiveness of this palette, but courage, ugh that was the most annoying color to work with!!!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 1, 2011)

The quad I use the most is Smoking Eyes from Smoke Signals. I also love Dolly Mix (Barbie Loves Mac) and Corps de Couleur (Danse).


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 14, 2011)

if i had to choose a favorite quad it would be "Shadowy Lady" (i know, i know half the palette is perm. shades... but they compliment each other perfectly) plus, smudged violet is a very unique shade that i fall in love with time and time again whenever i use the palette. next would be photorealism quad, love the teals in that quad.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

the spiced chocolate quad is my favourite quad from mac. i do change my mind quite a bit but i freaking love this quad at the moment! all colours are so pigmented and go so well together!


----------



## Jishin (Mar 16, 2011)

I really love my Tempting quad!


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 18, 2011)

The Mickey Contractor quad is easily creates both smokey and wearable daytime looks for olive skintones so I've been loving that atm.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 18, 2011)

Another one for Pandamonium!

  	I looked high and low for a replacement for Up at Dawn for so long. I found one very similar in the Peacocky collection. 
  	CloudBound was the best highlight ever. Why they havent repromted this is beyond me.
  	Violet Trance, i dont care what anyone says, is like buttta!
  	Pandamonium was cool too. 

  	My other fav. would be  spiced chocolate. but thats because those colours make my eyes pop!


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 21, 2011)

My favorite is Spring Colour Forecast x 4.  And Photorealism is a close 2nd.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Mar 22, 2011)

shadowy lady Quad   oldie but goodie


----------



## loulouthi (Mar 23, 2011)

one of my first ever mac products was the gentle fume quad - carbon, rondelle, gentle fume & waft - it is amazing for smokey eyes! And I have a soft spot for it because it helped to introduce me to mac.

  	i also really love the spring colour 4 and leopard luxe quads


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 25, 2011)

I think my 2 favorite quads right now are the ones from Smoking Eyes collection. Smoking Eyes and Gentle Fume.

  	I also lost 3 quads in a hurricane that I used to absolutely love. Skin Flicks, Denim Dish and Perverted Pearl quads. All of the shadows in the Skin Flicks quad are available separately except the color Camel that I absolutely loved. I have the Denim Dish quad with the blue shadows but not the one that had Bark, Greystone, Venus and Smut.


----------



## adruci (Apr 4, 2011)

ahhhh! I remember this quad - so beautiful!



BeccalovesMAC said:


> shadowy lady Quad   oldie but goodie


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Apr 7, 2011)

Being that Mac dont put out many quads and great ones at that :shock: wish i had gotten a back up now......  Diana Ross quad #1 & 2 (the best for woc ever) :encore: Skin Flicks ( amazing wish they would repro this quad again) Hello Kitty quad #1 & 2 Smoking Eyes ( gorgeous) Fafi quad #1 & 2 ( nothing but love) Spice Shadowy Lady Feline Wonder Woman


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2011)

Pandamonium Fafi 1 Smoking Eyes Sping Colour 3


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just got this quad in the mail yesterday and cant wait to try it out!! =] im so excited



GlamQueen21 said:


> My favorite quad of all time is Leopard Luxe! Love the colors so much!! That was the only quad that interested me when Fabulous Felines collection came out.


----------

